
TheNest Cam IQ has incredible face recognition tech… so does this $50 home cam - Varcht
https://bgr.com/2018/12/17/best-wireless-home-security-camera-of-2018-with-face-recognition/
======
bradknowles
So, who is “Tend Insights”, and what are they going to do with all that video
information you give them?

